# shih tzu diagnosed with pyloric stenosis, does anyone know of a good dog liquid diet/



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

my 6 month old shih tzu male pup was yesterday diagnosed with pyloric stenosis, after various tests they suggested he needed liquid only foods as solid food would make him vomit again, if this surgery he has had doesnt work he will have to go into have more surgery which he said may damage him even more and would result in him being PTS, this is what i dont want to happen so taking the liquid diet into consideration does anyone know of a easy to digest liquid dog food?

would like to hear from you soon xx


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I am not aware of any liquid diets. What do you feed at the moment? If its a wet food could you not just liquidise and hey presto you have a liquid diet?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

i never knew you could get pyloric stenosis in dogs - well you learn something new everyday!

I have looked after wee babies with pyloric stenosis and it was picked up because the baby was failing to thrive. They were vomitting all of their milk. A pyloric stenosis is a blockage in the stomach and is quite easily rectified by surgery.

I am unsure why the vet said a liquid diet cos a blockage is a blockage and wont let anything pass whether it be solid or liquid...

I would be pushing for a 2nd opinion and for surgery to be done asap as your dog will dehydrate/ starve.

Hope pup gets better soon...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG I didnt know it can be that serious! there we have it i have just learnt something new!

he isn't wanting to drink i have to syringe water into the mouth. and the food i have is wet called chappie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Being a complete numpty and knowing nothing of this condition is it possible to simply liquidize the normal food into a liquid form?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Liquivite is a liquid food - not sure what the ingredients are like mind you, I think I'd be tempted to just liquidise something like Naturediet, adding warm water as required to make the correct consistency.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

will try that. thank you.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Liquivite is a liquid food - not sure what the ingredients are like mind you, I think I'd be tempted to just liquidise something like Naturediet, adding warm water as required to make the correct consistency.


thats what I would do too



holyshihtzu said:


> will try that. thank you.


have you heard from the vets?
have you considered a second opnion as per gorgeouses post? 
i know nothing about the illness but really hope you can fine some answers for your pup


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hun was that the name of the condition the vets gave you or was it from that question you posted out online on that other site? Whoever it was, as definitive as they sound, how do you know you can trust them? They didn't do the exploratory surgery, they just got a quick overview from your initial question.

If he does have the blockage, the surgery could vastly improve his chances of living a normal, happy life. If it isn't that and you misunderstood the vet, you need to ring up and ask for a proper explanation in understandable terms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

they did the explanotory surgery and that is what they found, on of the parts of the small intestine called the dudenum that is connected to the stomach the valve where the food enters from the intestine to the stomach has narrowed so the vet said he would need more surgery to widen it, if this lot of surgery doesnt work, but it does have its down points of him being more damaged and being put to sleep because he would be so damaged and i wouldnt want that so they have left it as it was because it was so risky, he has to go back for a wound check to see if it has healed and then a week he gets the stitches taken out.

if anyone wants more information on the condition he has i can explain to them a bit further.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> my 6 month old shih tzu male pup was yesterday diagnosed with pyloric stenosis, after various tests they suggested he needed liquid only foods as solid food would make him vomit again, if this surgery he has had doesnt work he will have to go into have more surgery which he said may damage him even more and would result in him being PTS, this is what i dont want to happen so taking the liquid diet into consideration does anyone know of a easy to digest liquid dog food?
> 
> would like to hear from you soon xx


there is liquivate see link its liquid canned food.

Liquid food - Ideal for weaning kittens or puppies. Also appeals to the sick or older cat or dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

plus they removed his umbilical hernia while under the anesthetic. is this good?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

forgot to add you can get it on line probably cheaper then vets.
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is one place


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I never knew that dogs could get this either. My son had it and i cant see how a liquid diet would help in a dog, when if it is a baby being fed milk does not help, they still need to have an operation to release the overgrowth in the muscle that empties out the stomach, as very little of what they ingest goes through them, hence the vomiting.

I must say though in our son it took five weeks to diagnose as he presented thriving incredibly well and had a different vomiting style to the normal projectile stuff!

Good luck, if it leads to surgery i hope the outcome is good, my son is now 13 and you would have no idea except for his top hat scar in his belly button!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

if this bit of surgery works do i still go ahead with the other part of surgery, or am i putting him in more jeopardy but putting him through another long surgical incision. will it pro long his life?
he is on medication now but its either a life long time of meds or one big surgical correction and him being good forever, what would everyone choose if it was there pet?

thanks xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> if this bit of surgery works do i still go ahead with the other part of surgery, or am i putting him in more jeopardy but putting him through another long surgical incision. will it pro long his life?
> he is on medication now but its either a life long time of meds or one big surgical correction and him being good forever, what would everyone choose if it was there pet?
> 
> thanks xx


Must admit on the Plyloric stenosis I knew more about it being a problem in babies human wise, and from memory more in boys, and a cause of projectile vomiting.

Apparently Pyloric stenosis is common in the dogs with flatter shortened faces like boxers and bulldogs and one site does mention the Shi Tzu also.

It can be a congenital problem they are born with it and it often becomes apparent at weaning when they are fed solid food for the first time.

Sites vary as usual, some suggest, small frequent highly digestible meals work well in mild cases. Others do require the surgery. I think it is something that there can be degrees of, I suppose it would depend how bad the blockage/narrowing of the Pylorus where the food passes into the intestines is
and how much and what type of food can comfortablly get through and stay where it should.

The options you have really is to maybe try giving small frequent meals that are easily digestible, maybe even try the Liquivite for starters, see if he stabilises and is going well on that, and maybe then explore what else is available that is light easily digestible and again try him on something else easy digestible and small frequent meals. Depending on how he then does you still have surgery as another option.

Other then that I think I may immediately ask for a specialist refferal to a gastric specialist and get their take and thoughts on it. All the findings so far would be passed on in the refferal. They may be able to do treatment plan and prognosis on whats been done so far or may need to check further, but at the end of the day, if it means he has the best chance, for accuracy in diagnosis, the treatment that would be best , and what would give the best prognosis, I think maybe thats what I would be doing. If insured it should be covered, and if you are worried about it not being covered or you want to check, you can contact them and get a pre-authorisation before you go and start treatment. In fact now I have seen mentions of congenital and present at birth in some types, it may be best to do a pre aurthorisation if you are worried about the cost of treatment in case it doesnt get covered.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd go along with liquidising food, adding warm water. If he can't manage much, maybe add a vitamin/mineral supplement.

BTW, love your username, holyshitzu!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> BTW, love your username, holyshitzu!


Me too...and I have this t-shirt at home too...









Good luck with the pup - this seems like something that could be fixed by surgery - so fingers crossed for you both...

Naomi


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> i never knew you could get pyloric stenosis in dogs - well you learn something new everyday!
> 
> I have looked after wee babies with pyloric stenosis and it was picked up because the baby was failing to thrive. They were vomitting all of their milk. A pyloric stenosis is a blockage in the stomach and is quite easily rectified by surgery.
> 
> ...


It is not a blockage in the stomach! As the op says, it is a narrowing of the pyloric sphincter into the stomach so the food is projectile vomited out.

OP, your dog cannot live out its life with this condition. If the initial surgery has not worked then I dont think you have any choice but to go for further surgery.
Is your vet telling you to give a liquid diet temporarily while the dog recovers from surgery - rather than as a way of controlling the problem in the future.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Blitz said:


> It is not a blockage in the stomach! As the op says, it is a narrowing of the pyloric sphincter into the stomach so the food is projectile vomited out.
> 
> OP, your dog cannot live out its life with this condition. If the initial surgery has not worked then I dont think you have any choice but to go for further surgery.
> Is your vet telling you to give a liquid diet temporarily while the dog recovers from surgery - rather than as a way of controlling the problem in the future.


Pyloric Stenosis | Health | Patient UK.

The narrowing of the pyloric sphincter causes the blockage.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sending positive vibes he makes a full and speedy recovery.

Hopefully the surgery will be successful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

so do you all reckon i should say YES to surgery. i got back on tuesday for a follow up and wound check.probably have a chat, talk through his long term medications etc and then update you shortly, 

Thank you it mean alot to me having everyone behind me for support on this matter xx really appreciate:thumbsup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd go for the op if it's going to vastly improve his quality of life and maybe even let him live a normal, med-free life


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

hi he was sick again last night but loads non stop, only foam though, is this a time to worry? and should I be putting him in for another big operation and stress him out, but if it means saving his life and having a puppy that is going to be happy I would risk him, but the vet thinks against my decision and thinks it could do more damage than there already is. 

he is very tired atm, but should he still be tired after having an op on wednesday? his bandage fell off his wound, what do i keep it clean with while he hasnt got the covering? 

what do you think? any ideas


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Call your vet today. No one on here is qualified nor trained to give you the advice you need. You really need to talk to a veterinary professional, and it sounds like your dog needs to be seen ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

should i call the emergency vet? or my local one around the corner?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

holyshihtzu said:


> should i call the emergency vet? or my local one around the corner?


Call the one your dog is registered at, and that made the diagnosis and knows your dogs medical background. Vets are legally obliged to offer an out of hours service.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with Nonnie, also as I mentioned before, if you are not happy with your current vet, and especially as you are insured, then you have a right to see a gastric specialist. There you should get exact information and the best diagnosis and advice. Also if you go ahead with a further surgical procedure you are going to have it dealt with by someone who specialises and does the operation on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

thank you i've got it all under control. he is off to the vet on tuesday


----------



## GimleysMum (Apr 29, 2012)

My French Bulldog has also been diognosed with this condition. How is your wee Shih Tzu now?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't pm you just yet....Coco died of what later appeared to be leukaemia, at 7 months old but I doubt we'll ever fully know.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

we later found out breeder was BYB she later told me when the mother give birth they thought she was only going to have five. but a few minutes later the breeder said she was still having contractions which looked like puppies where stuck in the birth canal, one came out dead but the one behind was starved of oxygen that is why he was doing all that weird stuff i was telling you about. when he was spinning round in circles for hours. which meant she had sold me a "Dumb" pup. this made me very very 

although Coco was a cheeky Monkey at times, He made it through a big Op months worth of steriods which later came out on the autopsy at stomach ulcers from them which the vets did apologise for giving too bigger dose and the coco couldnt cope

also we are getting a copy of the report because we think they over dosed him with 3 injections which could of been too much for him when he reached deaths door. so mum is still questioning them on this (after all Crawfords is supposed to be rubbish anyway) Mrs Crawford being one!!!! wish i would of done more to help my little boy. feeling guilty that i could of done more

anyone elses views?


----------

